# How to trim Jungle Val?



## MYGrace924 (Dec 18, 2015)

just cut it off at the leaf base


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Try them at the height you want, no worries


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

You can trim them but the new leaves will grow ~ as long. Leaf growth does not stop when it reaches the surface, making most vals unsuitable for many aquascapes.


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

They also spread like wildfire. Going to use them in the background of a new tank, but on a contained ledge.
Trimming leaves with sharp scissors isn't a big deal.


----------



## saeisbest (Nov 29, 2015)

Are you sure? The leaves won't rot when I cut them to fit the same height of my tank right?


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

Done it many, many times in my 20's. Just use sharp scissors. Damaged leaves tend to die.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

I did the same I just cut mine at the water level just made the end of the leaf rounded but I had one that was probably 2 feet long before I cut them and I finally took it all out of the tank because it was getting to much to take care of but if I ever get a bigger tank like a 220 or so it will get it back and keep it contained in pots or something but in my 75 it was to much 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

